# Forklift License



## jawilson (May 24, 2012)

This may have been posted elsewhere but I'd thought I'd ask anywhere ... I'm a certified Forklift Operator here in Canada and I'm looking to move to Australia in about a Year, and I was wondering the Procedure I had to go through to be Certified in Australia as well . Is it different from Canadian Standards? (I would imagine that their pretty much the same, with a few exceptions here and there)


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

If you hold a driver licence from a recognised country you are not required to undertake any tests provided your overseas licence is current or not expired by more than five years. However, you still need to make an appointment to changeover your licence if you are from a recognised country.
Canada is one of the few recognized countries.


----------



## jawilson (May 24, 2012)

Boboa said:


> If you hold a driver licence from a recognised country you are not required to undertake any tests provided your overseas licence is current or not expired by more than five years. However, you still need to make an appointment to changeover your licence if you are from a recognised country.
> Canada is one of the few recognized countries.


That's GREAT to Hear ... Thank you VERY much for informing me on This


----------

